# I'm excited... babies expected soon!



## Antioch (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a trio of dove mice. One is dove and tan, the other two are dove without the tan.

:gwavebw One of the girls is expecting her first litter!

On another note, I had lost my Siamese male, but a self male is now producing kits with my Siamese female. If I breed the offspring to their mother, what are the chances I'll produce Siamese kits? :?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats. 

Well, since Siamese is c^h/c^h, all her babies will carry c^h. Breeding one of her babies back to her will give 50% Siamese.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your upcoming litter 

But very sorry to hear about your little male


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just to add that's a 50% chance of siam not that half will be Siamese. Think of it this way that each pup born has a 50/50 chance to be Siamese, you could be unlucky and all end up not getting there feathers one ch gene or you could be lucky and all do get it.


----------



## Antioch (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks so much. Apparently my Siamese female carries albino. She recently weaned a litter of albinos. I will check for a male in the litter. Of course the albino gene being there complicates things, but maybe there's a chance...

On another note, my doves are raising a huge litter of dove pups.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Siamese is ch/ch, and albino is c, so if she has albino, she'd be c/ch, which is actually a himalayan. Now, siamese babies don't develope their points right away, so the babies she just weaned could be siamese that have yet to darken up. If you're looking to breed a siamese line, I would wait a few weeks to see if the babies develop points.


----------

